# Franka Rolfix I



## minicoop1985 (Dec 22, 2016)

While my dad's old Olympus OM-1n got me into photography in general, this is the camera that got me into collecting. Without further adieu, I present my grandparents' Franka Rolfix I.




Franka Rolfix I by Michael Long, on Flickr




Franka Rolfix I by Michael Long, on Flickr

The interesting thing about this camera is that it's a 120 folder capable of both 6x9 and 6x6. It came with a mask, but it has a viewfinder that actually crops in to square with a switch on the top plate and the two red holes to look through for advancing film.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 22, 2016)

I kinda dig this Franka! Oh, how I love old 6x9 folder negatives. A few years back, I scanned a bunch of old family shots on 6x9...wow...what a great format! it's so...BIG!!!!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 22, 2016)

Derrel said:


> it's so...BIG!!!!



I wish I heard that more often.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 22, 2016)

_And when it's extended!!!_ (The lens I mean, the lens!)


----------



## john.margetts (Dec 23, 2016)

I had a dual format Franka - it was also the first camera in my collection! - but mine was a Solida II. Took me a while to workout which red window to use and why. Some interesting double exposures in the meantime. I was lacking the internal mask and didn't understand the viewfinder mask.


----------



## compur (Dec 23, 2016)

Looks like a very nice Schneider lens too.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 23, 2016)

Even better, it's a Radionar. Nothing like some radioactive isotopes to make you feel better.


----------



## Dany (Dec 24, 2016)

This Rolfix 2 is superb !
The Franka Werk Rolfix folding cameras existed in numerous variations from circa 1931 to 1954
Some twenty years before your camera was released in the market, the first Rolfix appeared that were rather less sophisticated.
These are two examples of Rolfix (1931) from my collection
First one has a Topaz Boyer lens on a Stein und Binneweg (SB)shutter
Second one has an anastigmat Armor lens on an unidentified shutter
Daniel


----------

